# Steam Spiele auf bestimmte Festplatte



## TestudoImprobis (21. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich werde bald einen PC mit einer SSD als Laufwerk für das System und Programme haben und auch eine Festplatte.

Einen Teil der Spiele werde ich herunterladen, den anderen von meinem alten Rechner herüber ziehen.

Ist es möglich Steam auf der SSD zu installieren und alle Spiele auf der Festplatte.

Fragt nicht Steam sogar immer vorher wo es installiert werden soll?

Also wie würde das Ganze ablaufen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## meekee7 (21. Februar 2014)

Ja, seit einiger Zeit kann man während der Spieleinstallation den Zielordner frei wählen, sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (21. Februar 2014)

meekee7 schrieb:


> Ja, seit einiger Zeit kann man während der Spieleinstallation den Zielordner frei wählen, sollte kein Problem sein.


 
OK. Danke.

Inwiefern würde es Sinn machen einen Teil der Spiele auf der SSD zu installieren?


----------



## DelloxD (21. Februar 2014)

schnellere ladezeiten


----------



## Quppi (21. Februar 2014)

Du verringerst die Ladezeiten der Spiele drastisch. Ich hab z.B. Dota als einziges Spiel drauf, da es sonst immer ewig vor Spielbeginn lädt. FPS tust du damit aber nicht erhöhen.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (21. Februar 2014)

Quppi schrieb:


> Du verringerst die Ladezeiten der Spiele drastisch. Ich hab z.B. Dota als einziges Spiel drauf, da es sonst immer ewig vor Spielbeginn lädt. FPS tust du damit aber nicht erhöhen.


 
FPS hatte ich mir auch nicht erhofft 

Drastisch klingt auch gut.

Also ist es möglich die einen Spiele auf der SSD und die anderen auf der HDD zu haben?


----------



## NicoGermanman (21. Februar 2014)

Ja geht wenn du in Steam obren links auf Steam klickst, dann auf Einstellungen, dort dann auf Downloads und in dem Fenster dan auf Bibliotheken und dort ein neues Steam Verzeichnis anlegst, dann kannst du während der Installation den Pfad auswählen auf dem du das Spiel installieren willst.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (21. Februar 2014)

NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Ja geht wenn du in Steam obren links auf Steam klickst, dann auf Einstellungen, dort dann auf Downloads und in dem Fenster dan auf Bibliotheken und dort ein neues Steam Verzeichnis anlegst, dann kannst du während der Installation den Pfad auswählen auf dem du das Spiel installieren willst.


 
Ach was. Klasse. Das wusste ich gar nicht. Vielen Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Shona (21. Februar 2014)

meekee7 schrieb:


> Ja, seit einiger Zeit kann man während der Spieleinstallation den Zielordner frei wählen, sollte kein Problem sein.


 Du weisst aber schon das dies nicht alle Spiele haben bis dato?
Somit ist es möglich das er ein Spiel dabei hat das dies gar nicht unterstützt.

Mich würde interessieren warum du Steam auf die SSD hauen willst?
Für Steam selbst reicht die Festplatte, deswegen starten nämlich die Spiele auch nicht schneller dazu musst du schon die Spiele auf die SSD machen.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (21. Februar 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon das dies nicht alle Spiele haben bis dato?
> Somit ist es möglich das er ein Spiel dabei hat das dies gar nicht unterstützt.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren warum du Steam auf die SSD hauen willst?
> Für Steam selbst reicht die Festplatte, deswegen starten nämlich die Spiele auch nicht schneller dazu musst du schon die Spiele auf die SSD machen.


 
Das weiß ich schon. Aber ich dachte ich mache meine Programme auf die SSD...


----------



## Shona (22. Februar 2014)

Ist sinnlos wenn du das machst vor allem wenn es nur deshalb ist 
Wenn du dein System Platt machst musst du immer den Steam Ordner kopieren, hast du Steam aber auf einer anderen FP als Windows erübrigt sich das. 
Nach der Windows installation muss man nur noch steam starten und es erstellt alle einträge ggf. muss man dann nur noch spiele reparieren.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (22. Februar 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Ist sinnlos wenn du das machst vor allem wenn es nur deshalb ist
> Wenn du dein System Platt machst musst du immer den Steam Ordner kopieren, hast du Steam aber auf einer anderen FP als Windows erübrigt sich das.
> Nach der Windows installation muss man nur noch steam starten und es erstellt alle einträge ggf. muss man dann nur noch spiele reparieren.


 
Also die SSD mit Windows und Programmen und die HDD mit Steam, Steam Spielen, sonstigen Spielen und Dateien.?


----------



## Shona (22. Februar 2014)

TestudoImprobis schrieb:


> Also die SSD mit Windows und Programmen und die HDD mit Steam, Steam Spielen, sonstigen Spielen und Dateien.?


 
jap hab selbst für steam ne eigene 1TB Festplatte 😜


----------

